# General > Upcoming Events >  Bruce Service Rifle 2018

## ebf

anyone on here a member at Bruce ?

do you know a rough date for the Service Rifle comp ?

can't find dates for the Service Rifle shoot on NZSRA website, and trying to plan some shooting trips down south for later in the year.

----------


## clickbang

> anyone on here a member at Bruce ?
> 
> do you know a rough date for the Service Rifle comp ?
> 
> can't find dates for the Service Rifle shoot on NZSRA website, and trying to plan some shooting trips down south for later in the year.


 @fernleaf 


Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

@fernleaf ?

----------


## fernleaf

> @fernleaf ?


At this stage it will be in November again - I don't really set the date in stone until after the Club AGM in August once I have a better idea of what else we've got on around that time. 

Shoot me an email at brcsrc@gmail.com or keep an eye on the Facebook page.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------

